# Was für Fische findet ihr am besten ???



## Big Fish (28. Mai 2009)

Hallo ,
ich wollte mal Fragen was so eure lieblings Fische sind .
Also meiner wäre der __ Sterlet Stör !!!
Habt ihr ein paar Bilder - Würde mich freuen !!!
Natürlich auch mit den Bezeichnungsname des Fisches.
Es gibt ja z.B. verschiedene Koi Arten  !!!

Okay Danke !!!

Big Fish


----------



## Koi-Uwe (28. Mai 2009)

*AW: Was für Fische findet ihr am besten ???*

Ich natürlich Koi

Ein Traumkoi ist für mich ein min. 80cm Hi Utsuri mit einem ganz Kräftigen HI

Leider Unbezahlbar


----------



## Eugen (28. Mai 2009)

*AW: Was für Fische findet ihr am besten ???*

Meine sind
Forelle blau
und 
Karpfen gebacken (darf auch gern ein bunter sein  )

die kleinen Meefischli sind auch gut


----------



## Wuzzel (28. Mai 2009)

*AW: Was für Fische findet ihr am besten ???*

Ich mag Forelle lieber vom Grill, in Alufolie einwickeln, etwas salzen, etwas Estragon und Zitronengras mit in das Packerl geben und langsam brutzeln lassen. 
Allerdings finde ich auch __ Zander sehr gut und lecker und auch Pangasius im Kokosmantel gegart im Bananenblatt eine Köstlichkeit.

Gruß 
Wolf


----------



## Koi-Uwe (28. Mai 2009)

*AW: Was für Fische findet ihr am besten ???*

Also ich weiß nicht ob ein Hi Utsuri schmeckt  Aber 5000€ für Sushi ausgeben finde ich dann doch etwas Overdressed 

OK,
einen frisch gefangenen Dorsch in der Pfanne gebraten und Kartoffeln und irgend eine Kräutersoße dazu. Lass ich jedes Rinderfilet für liegen. Nur Frisch muss er sein 

[OT]Oder geht der Thread jetzt in die falsche Richtung ? [/OT]


----------



## Digicat (28. Mai 2009)

*AW: Was für Fische findet ihr am besten ???*

Na dann lenken wir Ihn wieder in die richtige Richtung 

Also ich finde Goldorfen sehr schön 

Ist zwar ein 08/15 Fisch, aber er ist ein Oberflächenfisch und daher sehr gut zu sehen. Weiters ist er Jäger nach allem was so in den Teich fällt und alles was in sein Maul passt ...... lebendes natürlich .....
Er ist ein Schwarmfisch, sollte also nicht alleine gehalten werden, wird ca. 45-50cm groß.

Habe ich noch etwas vergessen, ja .... Bilder natürlich ...

Hier bitte:
Ihr Lebensraum


----------



## Doris (28. Mai 2009)

*AW: Was für Fische findet ihr am besten ???*

Meine Lieblingsfische sind unsere (ersten drei)Koi
Wir haben sie im April 2005 in einem Koifachhandel erworben.
http://lh5.ggpht.com/_VyhGzn1gbwU/R.../o7qbkE27hyc/s720/42_unsere_Kois_24.April.jpg
der ganz links ist meiner - und heisst Caro (hoffe mal dass es eine SIE ist)
Ausschlaggebend für den Kauf dieses Fisches war die Farbgebung... rot,blau-grau und etwas schwarz.
Keine Ahnung was alles in ihm steckt. Scheint fast so als wenn er keine Schuppen hätte.

Hier siehst du  wie sie im letzten Jahr aussah

    

Immer als erste an der Futterstelle ​​

Und hier noch ein Bild von unseren anderen Rackern

 

Somit sind nun alle 9 abgebildet
​


----------



## Koi-Uwe (28. Mai 2009)

*AW: Was für Fische findet ihr am besten ???*

Also entweder fütterst du viel zu viel oder du wirst bald Caro-Baby-Mama


----------



## Doris (28. Mai 2009)

*AW: Was für Fische findet ihr am besten ???*

Hi Uwe
Muss dann wohl am Futter liegen - die war ja letztes Jahr schon so dick. Daher hab ich eigentlich schon letztes Jahr mit Nachwuchs gerechnet.
Aber da du ja auch beim TT dabei bist kannst du mir vor Ort was dazu sagen .... eh... echt gut so ein TT


----------



## Klausile (28. Mai 2009)

*AW: Was für Fische findet ihr am besten ???*

Also ich mag alle Fische die bei mir leben,
im Teich sind das fünf "Baumarktkoi", 5 Goldorfen, XYZ-Goldfische und wie ich hoffe zwei __ Sterlet (also die leben im Teich, ich hoffe nur das es auch wirklich Sterlet sind)
In den Aquarien habe ich Skalare, Schmucksalmler, Neon-Tetra, PitBull(LDA025), Ancystrus sp. Orange(LD144), Apistogramma Hongsloi, Corridora Palleatus
und ein Procambarus Clarkii (__ Flußkrebs)

Aber am aller liebsten mag ich ein leckeres Seeteufel Filet mit lecker Rosmarin Kartoffeln.

Zum Glück kann man Seeteufel nicht im Teich halten.

Gruß Klaus


----------



## Doris (28. Mai 2009)

*AW: Was für Fische findet ihr am besten ???*



Klausile schrieb:


> Zum Glück kann man Seeteufel nicht im Teich halten.
> 
> Gruß Klaus



Ja, stell dir mal vor du kommst angeschickert nach Haus.. schaust in den Teich und dich schaut auf mal so ein Ungeheuer an
Du trinkst nie wieder 
​


----------



## Klausile (28. Mai 2009)

*AW: Was für Fische findet ihr am besten ???*

Nee Doris,

mein Hintergedanke ist ein ganz anderer - Tiere die ich zuhause halte, kann ich nicht mehr essen.
Seit zwei Jahren mache ich einen großen Bogen um Flußkrebse - wo die doch eigentlich so lecker sind. Und Karpfen - hm, ne, Karpfen mochte ich noch nie essen, da ist angucken eindeutig besser.

Gruß Kaus


----------



## Wuzzel (28. Mai 2009)

*AW: Was für Fische findet ihr am besten ???*

Karpfen schmeckt ja auch schnell schon mal etwas brackig, wenn man ihn vor der Zubereitung nicht ne weile in klarem wasser schwimmen lässt. 

Wolf


----------



## Big Fish (28. Mai 2009)

*AW: Was für Fische findet ihr am besten ???*

Hey Leute ,

ich meinte mit lieblings Fischen nicht, wie sie schmecken !!!
Ihr wisst doch was ich meine :
Was mögt ihr am liebsten im Teich haben, um sie NICHT zu essen !!!
Ist doch nicht schön - oder ???
Aber VIELEN DANK FÜR DIE ANTWORTEN !!! ;-)


----------



## CoolNiro (28. Mai 2009)

*AW: Was für Fische findet ihr am besten ???*

Hallo großer Fisch,

man muß find ich unterscheiden zwischen schön und interessant.

Sehr interessant zu beobachten ist das Laichverhalten von
Bitterlingen im Zusammenleben mit Teichmuscheln.
Faszinierend auch das ca. 6wöchige anstupsen des Seerosen
stengels der Moderlischen Mänchen um Sauerstoff ans Gelege
zu bringen. Der Nestbau der __ Stichlinge - grandios !!
Bewundernswert das Schwarmverhalten der algenfressenden
Fledermausschmerlen. Toll ist auch das Schwimmverhalten
und die Zeichnung der Gründlinge, übrigens aus biologischer
Sicht das Süßwasserpondon zum __ Steinbeißer (womit wir
wieder beim kochen wären, schmeckt super nur mit Chilisalz
20 Min. bei 80 Grad Umluft auf dem Blech, am besten auf
Spagetthi mit einer leichten grüne Pfeffer/Sahnesoße).
Der Steinbeißer natürlich, nicht der __ Gründling 

Meine 2 persönlichen Favoriten abert sind zur Zeit Hänsel (2,5cm groß)...











...weil der so putzig ist und mein neuer Riese Max (25cm groß)










Die sind halt einfach nur schön, dafür aber pflegeintensiv.

Gruß
Andy


----------



## vomfeinsten (29. Mai 2009)

*AW: Was für Fische findet ihr am besten ???*

ich habe da zwei flußbarsche, welche ich toll finde, das sie total neugierig sind und sofort heranschwimmen, wenn irgendetwas am teich gemacht wird oder seine füße mal im wasser baumeln lässt - auch fressen sie mir aus der hand - was bei solchen tieren mich zuerst verwundert hat - habe sie ja selbst noch gefangen aus einem wildgewässer vorheriges jahr.(handelt sich natürlich um lebendfutter - meist was vom angelausflug übrig bleibt - keinerlei fisch natürlich)

es ist allgemein faszinierend, wie schnell wildfische aus der natur zutraulich werden.
so fressen alle rotaugen&rotfedern mir aus der hand und liesen sich berühren(sollte vermieden werden).

p.s.: bin nebenbei hobbyangler alle tiere selbst gefangen in vereinsgewässern.
gruß robsn


----------



## Christine (29. Mai 2009)

*AW: Was für Fische findet ihr am besten ???*



> Was für Fische findet ihr am besten ???



Die gut sichtbaren. Aber nur, wenn ich die Brille auf hab.


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (29. Mai 2009)

*AW: Was für Fische findet ihr am besten ???*



CoolNiro schrieb:


> Toll ist auch das Schwimmverhalten
> und die Zeichnung der Gründlinge, übrigens aus biologischer
> Sicht das Süßwasserpondon zum __ Steinbeißer
> 
> ...



Hi Andy,

wenn Du schon Gründlinge hast warum setzt Du nicht noch Steinbeißer (Cobitis taenia) dazu ,der ist schließlich ein Süßwasserfisch aus dem selben Lebensraum der Gründlinge - (der Meeresfisch für die Küche heißt korrekt Seewolf und sieht ähnlich furchterregend aus wie der Seeteufel)

MfG Frank


----------



## CoolNiro (29. Mai 2009)

*AW: Was für Fische findet ihr am besten ???*

Hallo Frank,

ich mein schon den __ Steinbeißer aus dem Meer, der zur
Familie der Seewölfe gehört.
Mit dem Seeteufel hat der ja nicht wirklich Ähnlichkeit...

Gruß
Andy


----------



## jochen (30. Mai 2009)

*AW: Was für Fische findet ihr am besten ???*

Hi,

für uns ist immer noch die Nummer Eins...

Stichling...

hochinteressantes Verhalten beim Nestbau,
 und anschließender Verteidigung des Nestes, und Revieres.

Beim Essen Käpt`n Iglo mit Pommes und Ketchup...


----------



## Aristocat (1. Juni 2009)

*AW: Was für Fische findet ihr am besten ???*

Hallo Big Fish!
Ich mag Fisch am liebsten lebendig!
Meine derzeitigen "Favoriten": "Schrotti", seines Zeichens Koi mit deformierter Rückengräte, leichter Schlagseite nach rechts beim Schwimmen und vor dem "zurückschicken" an den Großhändler gerettet (sogar verbilligt bekommen). Vor dem einsetzten in den Teich aus der Tüte hat er sich erstmal in meine Hand gekuschelt.
"Schrotti" heißt er deswegen, weil er so aussieht, wie ich laufe.
Im kleinen Aquarium (180l) vorzugweise die Prachtschmerlen, wenn sie schlafen, dann liegen sie nämlich auf dem Rücken oder der Seite und spielen "toter Fisch"! Fressen ist halt Stress.
Im großen Aquarium ( 220l) "Alfred" der Liniendornwels (12 Jahre alt!!) schon etwas schrumpelig und mürrisch und beim fressen total albern, da schimmt er immer auf dem Rücken.
LG
Andrea


----------



## AxelU (1. Juni 2009)

*AW: Was für Fische findet ihr am besten ???*

Hallo,

also ich finde alles gut, was klein ist.

Mein Teich ist eigentlich ein Freilandaquarium. Kein Fisch über 10 cm. Die Notropis chrosomus sind bildschöne Juwelen. Bunter im Teich, als so mancher Prachtsalmler. Die kann man problemlos beobachten, da sie eben bunt und auffällig sind. 

Ansonsten liege ich auf einer weichen Liegenauflage bäuchlings auf meiner Terasse und schaue regungungslos in den Teich. Dann sehe ich auch mal Macropodus ocellatus oder Elasoma evergladi. Gerade die Elasomas sind eine Wucht. Maximal 3,5 cm lang und außerst bedächtige Gesellen. Keine schnellen Bewegungen, für 20 cm Teichstrecke brauchen die schon mal 10 Minuten. Dabei schauen die dann aber wirklich in jede Ecke rein und suchen Futter. Da die so klein sind, sihet man sie aber realtiv selten. Mitunter liege ich 20 Minuten da und sehe von den __ Macropoden und Elasoma im Teich überhaupt nichts. 

Die Panzerwelse sind auch recht interessant. Haben im Teich ein ganz anderes Verhalten, wie im Aquarium. Mal schwimen Sie als 6er oder 8er Schwarm geschlossen durch den Teich, meistens aber nur als 2er Pärchen. Immer 1 großer und 1 kleiner. Vermutlich ein echtes Pärchen.

Xenotoca eiseni hat eine sehr aufwändiges Balzverhalten. Viel intensiver and langwieriger, als andere Zahnkarpfen. Das Männchen schwimmt teilweise sogar mit dem Bauch nach ober vor dem Weibchen und wibbeld da rum wie aufgedreht.

Aber für all das, muss man sich bei mir regunglos direkt vor den Teich setzen oder legen. Je nach Alter (des Betrachters, nicht des Fisches) muss man auch die Brille auf haben. Ist eben alles eine Nummer kleiner, als bei __ Goldfisch, Koi und Co.

Bei mir ist dieser Kleinstfischfimmel (ist wohl inzwischen wirklich ein Fimmel) ursprünglich aus der Größenbeschränkung des Teiches gebohren. In 4500 ltr. kann man nunmal nichts Großes rein tun. Für mehr als 3-5 Goldfische wäre kein Platz gewesen.

Inzwischen sehe ich das aber anders. Auch wenn ich irgendwann mal mehr Platz für den/die Teiche hätte, würde ich bei den Kleinen bleiben. Ich würde dann nur eben viel mehr Kleinstfische in den dann größeren Teich setzen oder mehrere kleine Teiche mit jeweils eigenen Fischfamilien einrichten. 

Zu den üblichen Teichfischen mit teilweise über 20 cm Länge würde ich auf keinen Fall wechseln.

Axel


----------

